# Incubator vs broody hen vs buying new born chicks



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

I have always used a hen for hatching. Incubators can act funny on u and even better then a bloody hen if I want all pulleys buy baby chicks but with the broody hen u get roo or pullet u can sell rooms for 5.00


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Guys lot of mistakes in this my android screwed up


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hatch when I can, leave eggs under broody hens when I can and occasionally get day old. In my area the day olds sell so fast I usually do not even get to keep any.. haha. It is all for the love of spreading chickens to yards far and wide.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cowchickfarmer said:


> Guys lot of mistakes in this my android screwed up


I make mistakes like that with a regular keyboard, first thing in the morning before I've finished my coffee. Like now.

Incubating is for those that have breeds that don't go broody or have eggs shipped in to add new genetics. Its also for those that sell day old chicks on order.

Hen hatching is the best. Hen does all the work, teaches peeps what they need to know.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I do all three. Cause I'm a glutton for punishment like that haha


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I buy pullets in the spring from the feed store or mail order. I incubate my own mixed breed eggs and sell them and keep the extras. I stagger the hatch so I don't get too many at once but still keep a steady supply. This year I decided to put my two broody hens to use so I gave them each an egg. They are due on the 17th. If they are good moms then I will do it again next year.


----------

